# Jumbo Timber Rattler



## GAranger1403 (May 11, 2010)

Here is a couple of shots of the timber I got called out to remove last week. Took it out today for a real photo shoot, would keep it but I already have 2! Its actually much darker than most other C. Horridus I encounter. Tale of the tape on this one is 5' 3". Good Stuff


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 11, 2010)

just wonderful and a big one at that is it eating well


----------



## chewy32 (May 11, 2010)

how many rattlers


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 11, 2010)

NWCO said:


> just wonderful and a big one at that is it eating well



I've only had it a couple of days, prolly will release it before weeks end. I have not tryed to feed it. It is huge! Mega-fat all the way up to the cloaca, either a super healthy male or a gravid female.


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 11, 2010)

chewy32 said:


> how many rattlers



looks like 11, but the rattle has been broken, original button is gone, which is the case with 99.9% of rattlers I catch!


----------



## rip18 (May 12, 2010)

Awesome shots!  That second one is superb!


----------



## leo (May 12, 2010)

nice close ups


----------



## Hoss (May 12, 2010)

Great shots.  Really like the second one.  Really shows off that look of "I don't like you" by the snake.

Hoss


----------



## z28racin (May 12, 2010)

That is a huge Rattler.........I'd prob have some extra baggage in my shorts if he was at my feet..


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 12, 2010)

I have to thank my wife for some help on the tongue out shot. I told her to make a quick step in the snakes direction to get its attention. When it zeroed on her I stuck my lense a close as I could and blasted away. Pretty good result I think! I am going to get some more before I release it!


----------



## wvdawg (May 12, 2010)

Awesome shots!  Your wife is very trusting!


----------



## Crickett (May 12, 2010)

Awesome shot Jason & your wife is one brave woman!


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 12, 2010)

*yep*



Crickett said:


> Awesome shot Jason & your wife is one brave woman!



Don't worry guys, I would never let my wife get close enough that she could hurt the snake


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

GAranger1403 said:


> Don't worry guys, I would never let my wife get close enough that she could hurt the snake



    that's cold right there!


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (May 12, 2010)

nice shots


----------



## cornpile (May 12, 2010)

Laser detail. Just how close did you get,


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 12, 2010)

EXIF says shot at 150mm. 

That's pretty close.


----------



## Worley (May 12, 2010)

*Snake*

Even though I would have handled the situation differently, those are some awesome shots...Thanks for sharing, and BE careful bro.


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 13, 2010)

Bubba_1122 said:


> EXIF says shot at 150mm.
> 
> That's pretty close.



Thankfully my 150 mac. lets stay a good ways back, I was prolly around 3ft away on that last one. Far enough that the snake could not get me......... now the fire ants, thats another story. My stomach looks like i got chicken pox!


----------



## noggin nocker (May 13, 2010)

The second is my favorite. nice shot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 13, 2010)

Jason that second shot is way to CLOSE   glad you had plenty of lens but man that is one sharp shot


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks LABXS! Wish I had as many snakes around as you got deer and hummers!


----------



## danmc (May 14, 2010)

pretty cool pic.  Awesome that his/her tongue is out.


----------



## cre8foru (May 15, 2010)

Love that second shot. Great light too


----------



## Slim Chance (May 16, 2010)

GaRanger,
 Do you also post on Glockpost? Read a similar thread without pics there recently.
Very nice pics by the way. My summer theme is reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## GAranger1403 (May 16, 2010)

Negative slimchance, not me!


----------

